# ToeZup.com Sig and Ad Banner Contest Voting!



## ToeZup

*Congratulations Toxic. You are the ToeZup Sig Contest Winner!*

*You have won 200,000 credits and a ToeZup pullover hoodie.

Composure takes second place and earns 100,000 credits.*

*Thank you very much everyone. You have all been rep't.*



*Steph05050*

*Sig*










*Ad Banner*












*KryOnicle*

*Sig*










*Ad Banner*












*chuck8807*

*Sig*










*Ad Banner*












*Toxic*

*Sig*










*Ad Banner*












*Composure*

*Sig*










*Ad Banner*












*D.P.*

*Sig*










*Ad Banner*












*scottysullivan*

*Sig*










*Ad Banner*


----------



## Toxic

Everyones is great but Im but one man with one vote and that vote has to go with Composure,


----------



## coldcall420

Gotta go with my boy Composure on this...his skills truley are second to none........I like Kryonicle next but my vote went to Composure......:thumb02:


----------



## Steph05050

good luck everyone....wonder who toezup is gonna vote for lol


----------



## ToeZup

That is a good question Steph. I'm going to give it some serious thought.

You guys and gals are the best. Thank you for participating.


*No matter who wins we will use these ad banners in upcoming ad campaigns and general advertising as a sign of our appreciation.
So everyone's work was for a reason and will serve a purpose in the mma community.*


----------



## yoda

I thought they were all excellent, but I voted for Toxic.


----------



## ToeZup

Thanks for voting everyone, keep them coming.

Everyone gets rep't.


----------



## FunkYou

Toxic gets my vote with an chuck8807 a close second.


----------



## jbritt

I voted for Composure, Toxic being a close second. Everyone did a great job, they look realy nice:thumbsup: I wish I had some skills like all of you, lol:thumb02:


----------



## Steph05050

woot woot i got a vote...keep them coming...i need more....i put a vote link in my sig and others should do the same...its effective


----------



## MJB23

This is going to be a tough decision. I wish I could mix and match sigs to banners.


----------



## Steph05050

same here certain sig i like better and certain banners i like....for myself....i like my banner more so then my sig but the vote is for both but whatever


----------



## Toxic

I cant because of my damn sig bet!!!

Steph allow me to help you and MJB out vote for TOXIC


----------



## 69nites

MJB23 said:


> This is going to be a tough decision. I wish I could mix and match sigs to banners.


yep.

I like DP's sig and toxic's ad banner.

I'll give some more thought as to which one I actually vote for.


----------



## MJB23

I'm sure none of us would mind if you remove your sig bet for a week to support the contest.


----------



## Steph05050

69nites said:


> yep.
> 
> I like DP's sig and toxic's ad banner.
> 
> I'll give some more thought as to which one I actually vote for.


what are u talking about steph05050 for the win lol jk..but really ha


----------



## ToeZup

Thank you for those votes everyone and keep them coming. Everyone did such a great job. All the ad banners will be used.

I voted for Toxic's entry. The rotating clothing did it for me.


----------



## Toxic

MJB23 said:


> I'm sure none of us would mind if you remove your sig bet for a week to support the contest.


I figure if somebody complains I'll put it back in,


----------



## MJB23

Thats good and all but your sig is too big.


----------



## 69nites

Steph05050 said:


> what are u talking about steph05050 for the win lol jk..but really ha


yours is sweet but a little too red dominant for my taste.


----------



## Steph05050

69nites said:


> yours is sweet but a little too red dominant for my taste.


i kno i kno im obsessed with the color red...i over use it alot in everything i do...u should see my closet lol


----------



## Toxic

MJB23 said:


> Thats good and all but your sig is too big.


I'll resize it boss its 420 x 220 right?


----------



## Composure

Wow Toxic, you really want to win don't you?


----------



## M.C

I voted for Toxic, as I do not support the Taliban.

I also dig his sig/ad.


----------



## screenamesuck

Had to go with Toxic in this one. They were all really good, but Toxic's was the obvious choice for me.


----------



## Sinister

Have to go with Composure on this one. Toxic did some great work, but I've seen a lot of the Polaroid picture effect and it really came off as unoriginal, and seeing as this is an ad for a company, originality is key. Plus pretty much begging for votes didn't help either, but you have improved leaps and bounds Toxic.


----------



## CornbreadBB

I had to give it to Kryonicle. If it was possible, I would go with Kryonicle's sig and Toxic's ad banner, ya know if you don't care about consistency.


----------



## D.P.

Went with Kryonicle, cuz he only has one vote.


----------



## Toxic

Unoriginal? The polaroid effect my have been done before (and better by some) but really I feel mine is the most unique in the group and that is what I was going for, I appreciate the compliment and although I feel Ive improved Im not going to try to beat some of these guys at there own game, I always try to do something diffrent than everyone else because really if I tried to do the same sig Composure did, his would be better and I realize that.


----------



## ToeZup

This is going to be a close contest.

Remember guys and gals no matter what happens we will use all of the ad banners. It may be added to our myspace, it may be used on mmaweekly, it could become part of our ad banner trade, either way you guys worked hard and your work will reach the mma community.


----------



## Davisty69

I have to give it to Toxic. They all look pretty sick, but the rotating clothes is a the final touch.

Good job everyone.


----------



## JT42

I had to go with Toxic although they are all great.


----------



## Toxic

Thank you to all those who have voted for me, you guys are awesome, the rest of you well your pretty cool to considering you support terrorism .


----------



## Composure

Toxic said:


> Thank you to all those who have voted for me, you guys are awesome, the rest of you well your pretty cool to considering you support terrorism .


Like Sinister said "begging for votes", I would rather be a terrorist than have to resort to that.


----------



## Toxic

Come on Composure cant we just get along, I even voted for you!!! Geez my Bushesque Terrorist joke is rubbing a couple of you the wrong way isnt it.


----------



## coldcall420

Your sig was dope your link was retarded.......:thumb02: u asked...I told....but you know I love ya dude...


----------



## Toxic

Wow, Tough Crowd.


----------



## plazzman

The Taliban are actually very nice people once you get to know them better


----------



## K R Y

Went with Toxic, excellent entires guys. GJ!


----------



## ToeZup

You guys are animals. Thanks for the votes and keep them coming.


----------



## Biowza

Went with Toxic, because I don't support the Taliban.


----------



## coldcall420

plazzman said:


> The Taliban are actually very nice people once you get to know them better


 
Plazz knows his facts...they arent that bad and actually assisted us when the Jawbereaker team from the CIA went into Afganistan first......:thumb02:


----------



## ToeZup

Just wanted to let everyone know that all of you have been rep't for participating. Thanks again and keep those votes coming.

Voting ends Saturday.


----------



## Pooshonmyshoos

Originality went out the window.

I liked your signature the best and Composures ad banner the best but then I saw Funks signature and it was yours so I did not want to vote for yours anymore. I don't know if you created the layout for yours/funks signature or whatever. Even if you did, using it twice and in a contest like this. . . Companies don't want there graphics artist to use another logos work, it has to be original you know?

In this situation it does not seem bad.

Say you made Funks signature for Pepsi Co with the blue marks. Then you made your signature for Coca Cola with the red marks. It would not work would it? 

So Funks signature is Pepsi

Toezup is Coca Cola.


----------



## Toxic

Uhm, I made Funks sig, kinda figured it was alright to rip off my own work :dunno:


----------



## coldcall420

Toxic said:


> Uhm, I made Funks sig, kinda figured it was alright to rip off my own work :dunno:


 

Lmao.......:thumb02:


----------



## Pooshonmyshoos

Toxic said:


> Uhm, I made Funks sig, kinda figured it was alright to rip off my own work :dunno:


Yeah I was editing my post because I figured you did, don't know if you read it all now. The last Pepsi/Coke example.


----------



## _JB_

My vote has gone to Toxic, Composure close second good work.


----------



## Toxic

Pooshonmyshoos said:


> Originality went out the window.
> 
> I liked your signature the best and Composures ad banner the best but then I saw Funks signature and it was yours so I did not want to vote for yours anymore. I don't know if you created the layout for yours/funks signature or whatever. Even if you did, using it twice and in a contest like this. . . Companies don't want there graphics artist to use another logos work, it has to be original you know?
> 
> In this situation it does not seem bad.
> 
> Say you made Funks signature for Pepsi Co with the blue marks. Then you made your signature for Coca Cola with the red marks. It would not work would it?
> 
> So Funks signature is Pepsi
> 
> Toezup is Coca Cola.


If Funk is Pepsi and ToeZup is Coke, then I dont know if it works but im definatly underpaid.


----------



## Pooshonmyshoos

Toxic said:


> If Funk is Pepsi and ToeZup is Coke, then I dont know if it works but im definatly underpaid.


:O Minus 1 e-peen.


----------



## coldcall420

I prefer Sunkist.....:dunno:


----------



## MJB23

Can we lose the purple font? It's really annoying.


----------



## ToeZup

Thanks for all the votes so far everyone.


----------



## Stapler

Toxics signature makes me laugh. I'll vote for Toxic.


----------



## eric2004bc

they're all good, but i gotta go with toxic, his ad banner is brilliant and his sig is good to0
good work to everyone though :thumb02:


----------



## mickkelly12

toxic's sig is amazing but too complex for my taste, composure gets my vote


----------



## ToeZup

Thank you very much for the votes. Keep them coming. It ends Saturday night. Everyone has been rep't, you're the best.


----------



## Chileandude

Toxic all the way.


----------



## ToeZup

Thanks Chileandude you have been rep't.


----------



## ThaFranchise

Seems like a 2 horse race now, but I think Composures is a little nicer, Barack the vote for Composure!


----------



## UFCFAN33

Everyone had some great stuff but I went with Toxic!


----------



## MJB23

I like terrorists so I voted for Composure.


----------



## ToeZup

Thank you very much everyone. 

*There are 3 days left to vote.*


----------



## Pooshonmyshoos

Look at the bright side Composure, your shirt is in toxics ad banner.


----------



## ToeZup

Voting ends tomorrow everyone. Thank you.


----------



## Toxic

Any Chance of doing another design contest Toez? I wasnt around these here parts of the forum at that time but looked like a cool competition.


----------



## ToeZup

Toxic said:


> Any Chance of doing another design contest Toez? I wasnt around these here parts of the forum at that time but looked like a cool competition.


Yeah we can do the design contest again. Maybe for a hoodie this time.

The only problem with the contest is anyone who enters has to be able to send me an Adobe Illustrator vector file of the final design so that it can be printed. Otherwise we have to remake the design ourselves which defeats the purpose.

If we can get enough people that can send a vector file when it's all over then we can do it.


----------



## ToeZup

*Congratulations Toxic. You are the ToeZup Sig Contest Winner!*

*You have won 2000,000 credits and a ToeZup pullover hoodie.

Composure takes second place and earns 1000,000 credits.*

*Thank you very much everyone. You have all been rep't.*


----------



## Toxic

I finally won one of these competitions!!!!!!! Thanks everyone who voted and donated points you all rock!!!!


----------



## ToeZup

*Nicely done Toxic. Your hoodie is on the way.

Great job everyone. Thank you so very much.*


----------



## Toxic

Sorry if I sound like an ass but why did I only win 105 000 credits?


----------



## ToeZup

Toxic said:


> Sorry if I sound like an ass but why did I only win 105 000 credits?


I'm not sure Toxic. Here is how the credit donation list goes:

*MLS - 100,000
MJB23 - 45,000
UFCFAN33 - 30,000
NikosCC - 20,000
ToeZup - 5,000

For a total of 200,000 credits.*

100,000 credits from plazzman go to Composure for 2nd place.

Check your credit history and see who hasn't given you their credits. I pm'd everyone to remind them as well.


----------

